
Docker Compose Wrapper - shouze
https://github.com/rezzza/dcw
======
skrebbel
So this is a wrapper around a wrapper around a wrapper around linux
containers? Is there any level at which this ever becomes user friendly?

~~~
alexandrerond
Maybe you can wrap it again to make it user friendly?

------
manojlds
This might be more helpful -[https://github.com/grammarly/rocker-
compose](https://github.com/grammarly/rocker-compose)

~~~
arez
would you recommend it over docker-compose? Because I'm really searching for
an alternative and it's in go, that's even better for me

~~~
ersoft
I'm using azk[0] for my development workflow with 30+ services defined in one
Azkfile.js. It automatically setups http load balancers and dns services for
you, no need for container linking.

[0] [https://github.com/azukiapp/azk](https://github.com/azukiapp/azk)

------
dacompton
Is this a joke?

~~~
Myrmornis
I sympathize with this question but I think this thread is actually mocking
someone's well-intentioned and serious project. Personally I have at minimum a
"dc" alias and I can totally see how one might start evolving that into a
shell wrapper to make your common tasks less verbose. But perhaps the author
envisioned it saving more typing and being more generally useful than it is,
and also under-estimated the importance of the increased surface for errors
and bugs that the project brings.

------
yahyaheee
What docker compose needs is a scheduler

~~~
dominotw
you can use it (with caveats) docker swarm.

------
zimbatm
Does any of these solutions give me back live-reload when developing web apps
on OSX ?

As far as I know the code is uploaded into the container and only gets
replaced when the image is re-created. At which point there are issues with
private git dependencies because it can't access the SSH_AUTH_SOCK.

~~~
athyuttamre
You could host a volume into your container containing the code base. Then use
any standard live reloading library to make it work.

~~~
zimbatm
Does it mean that I need two docker compose, one for development and one for
deployment ?

~~~
athyuttamre
That's correct. I have this setup at
[http://github.com/athyuttamre/signmeup](http://github.com/athyuttamre/signmeup).

------
alixaxel
I'm just smiling now. :)

------
frnhr
Wrappers all the way down!

